# Is this an Overkill to purchase the EOS....



## ZoeEnPhos (Nov 2, 2012)

Dear Co-Canon-DSLR-Great-Photographers in here,

A Question to all of you here in this Forum for EOS Bodies, who hopefully are today very happy and also very satisfied owners of the newest *Canon EOS 5D Mark III*,

Please .... I wonder if I could ask you something about your so-far-experiences-from-field-using, that I would appreciate your opinion very much and to be able to reading some of your spontaneously thoughts/experiences/impressions (specially compared to the old 5D Mark II) about, 
if you do consider me to have done a reasonable wise choice to lately place an order today in order to purchase the newest Canon 5D Mark III, after months of giving this decision a constant pros and cons compared to the two DSLRs I already own that is my 5D Mark II (since August 2010) and 7D since May 2011, that I purchased around May 2011 for better reach to my EF300lenses, 
by making an order today (2nd Nov 2012) for a brand new Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR?

I have been considering this purchase of the new Canon 5D Mark III, for a long long time until now - because I just see that my recent interest in trying out the - for me demanding bird-photography (I have been a bird watcher since my early age/childhood) and also in doing some macro photography under windy circumstances, and fast moving and shy butterflies, has demanded from my full frame camera (5DMark II) a much much better and faster AUTOFOCUS ability that I think the most 5D MarkII-owners sometimes lacks from their DSLRs.

(I have in the process also considered the 1DX for some time too - and the also reading about the 1D Mark IV - but then again - also doing a lot of landscape and allround photographing, including even super-wide-angel lenses; I have come to the conclusion in which I now can find rest: that a full frame DSLR is the optimal choice compared to use instead the APS-H with crop-factor 1.3 X.)

So - my simple question is - do you think, who are here reading this my simple question of some degree of doubt of my own conclusion, and who already owns and using the newest Canon 5D Mark III - maybe either pity me for such (unthinkable wrong) a purchase/investment?
*or* maybe you could perhaps instead giving me at least a small congratulation, to the newest technology and overall benefits by being soon (God willing) a new owner to a brand new Canon EOS 5D Mark III with the "light-leak" issue solved, during this month of November 2012 AD?

*....or* should I have waited instead to purchase the coming new DSLR´s, from Canon instead or even purchase the new 6D to start deliveries during the December 2012, or even going all the way to purchase the last 1DX?

(The next wish-purchase will be one of the new super-tele-lenses in order to have the right equipement for wildlife and bird photography - and therefore I will need a better AUTOFOCUS function also from a decent fullframe DSLR from Canon !)

So - do you give my thumbs up? or maybe thumbs pointing more horizontally? or maybe even having the thumb pointing all the way down, for my decision to buy the newest 5D Mark III, with for example more quiet DSLR by using the silent mode in nature or in churches etc and other nice things to be used that is NOT in the older version of 5D Mark II?

.....still feeling a bit ...semi-un-sure about my order from today!

Wishing you all - All the Best and a big THANK for every thought short or long, to you all in advance!

Charl


----------



## bycostello (Nov 2, 2012)

i don't think it'll make much difference and you spend the cash on something more fun!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure if I got it right but you want to replace BOTH your 5D2 and 7D with the 5D3 ?

If yes, that makes sense, you'll get a camera that can easily replace both (except for the loss of reach the 7D provides).

The 1DX would give you more weather protection, and a slightly faster AF, but for added weight, the loss of 4Mpx and double price, IMO not worth it unless you have no budget limitations and/or plan to do some pro work and need the extra reliability of the 1DX.

I would not bet too much on the 6D in your case, that might be a decent entry level FF / travel camera (for 1500$), but it's unlikely the AF system will come close to the 5D3.

So IMO you made the right choice, especially if you plan to buy a big white super-tele in the future, that will deserve a good AF to get the best out of it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2012)

Since you plan on getting a supertele lens, I definitely recommend either the 5DIII or the 1D X. The better AF and the ability to autofocus at f/8 will be major benefits over the 6D. For shooting birds, especially in flight, and macro shots on windy days, the 12 fps of the 1D X could be a major benefit over the 6 fps of the 5DIII.


----------



## sach100 (Nov 2, 2012)

If you are looking for a better alround camera then you won't be disappointed with 5d3 Period


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 2, 2012)

Get some L lenses. They last decades. Bodies change every year or so. Lenses also dont use their value much.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the 5D Mark III. Yes, your purchase was worth it. When you get it, just check it out and you'll see .


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 2, 2012)

As a 5d3 owner... it's worth every penny... It has a better "keeper rate" than the 7d or 5d2 for that matter, I've been able to shoot as far as iso 20k with little to no noticeable noise at prints of 11x14.... I've had friends with other cameras in low light and my 5d3 can lock focus in dark areas where my friends 5d2 and lower cameras couldn't do without the flash assist... albeit, it's not as quick as one would like, it's still impressive for static images... I would say that's the biggest downfall is low light AF acquisition... There's no AF assist lamp or flash and unless you have a flash, it's kinda slow going and if your subject is at some distance, good luck... With that it could be even more of a challenge if you have ND filters on doing wildlife/landscape.... All that being said, it's the best camera i've used to date (besides the 1dx)...


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 2, 2012)

I owned both the 7D and the 5D Mk II before 5D Mk III. It really is the best of both bodies. It is fast like the 7D, but has the image quality of the Mk II.

The first time you look through the viewfinder you will say "Wow" about how much brighter and clearer the view is. The first time you take a few pictures you will marvel at how little lag there is compared to the Mk II.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 2, 2012)

The Canon 5D mark III is the best mid-sized DSLR I've ever shot. It has no weakness's and simply perform's its job better than any camera I've shot up to now including the d700, 7D, 1Ds2, 5Dc, and many more.


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 2, 2012)

You will love the low noise floor of the 5D3 or 1DX over it's predecessors. The added AF capabilities as well as the upcoming AF at F8 (F4 superteles with a 2XIII extender) in April 2013 make it worth the extra money indeed.


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 2, 2012)

There is some trade off with that bright viewfinder. For example it is more difficult to obtain a good manual focus with the stock screen. However with the fancy AF system I've rarely needed manual focus except for photographing star fields. The other con here is that the screen cannot be replaced on the 5D3 so we are stuck with what Canon thinks is the best screen for us to use and just be happy with the most sophisticated AF system Canon has ever developed.



bchernicoff said:


> I owned both the 7D and the 5D Mk II before 5D Mk III. It really is the best of both bodies. It is fast like the 7D, but has the image quality of the Mk II.
> 
> The first time you look through the viewfinder you will say "Wow" about how much brighter and clearer the view is. The first time you take a few pictures you will marvel at how little lag there is compared to the Mk II.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2012)

Next time yuo see it on ebay for $2750.... or thereabouts, Grab one.

My only qualm about my 5d3 is paying full retain + 7% Tax... other than that, it's freaking awesome.


----------

